# Welcome to the new War Diary



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Jun 2000)

As you can see, The War Diary has gone through yet another update. This one is bound to cause a flurry of comments, as it‘s a pretty major change.
I‘m interested in hearing all your feedback, both good and bad, so please take a minute to post a message. If you see anything you don‘t like, I‘ll do my best to change it.

The old War Diary is no longer taking new postings, to avoid duplications. It will remain up in a "read only" format for some time yet.

While I‘m sure there are going to be opponents to the new format, it supports a number of useful featues including the ability to block nasty users and to view recent postings.

Again, please let me know what your thoughts are, and I‘ll do what I can to accommodate the majority.

Thanks for your continued participation and support.

Cheers

P.S. I‘m also taking suggestions for adding/changing the forums.


----------



## bossi (12 Jun 2000)

Mike,

Well, it‘s your website, so it‘s "your show".

Personally, I liked the old format, with all its warts and wrinkles - in fact, I actually enjoyed "the long format" (which enabled me to quickly read the most current posts, and zero in on whatever was the "topic of the day").

While perhaps technologically "superior", your new format is like many software packages - as they become increasingly sophisticated, they sometimes lose sight of their original purpose.

As for screening out spam or objectionable posts, they never bothered me - sure, sometimes they were annoying, but we all exercise our discipline and self-control on a daily basis - why should the War Diary be any different?  If any of us read something we do not like, there is nothing "forcing" us to reply, is there?  Besides, the "graffitti" simply revealed the (low) IQ of the sender.

However, rather than (falsely) being accused of related to "Colonel Blimp", I will watch with great interest to see how your new format unfolds ... as will your other guests.

Thanks for hosting us!

Mark


----------



## the patriot (12 Jun 2000)

Hello,

I like the fact that with this new format, one can have separate discussions on each element within Land Forces. Yes, I agree, change is definitely good.

the patriot.


----------



## Larry (12 Jun 2000)

The changes should make for quicker viewing of subjects of interest to the subsciber.  Although it is sometimes interesting to review the posts in general, there are occassions when it has been difficult to follow a particular string when the subjects  become jumbled or lumped together, intertwined with non relevent comments.

I commend your efforts in not only maintaining this forum but also the continual improvements being made.

Regards

Larry MacDonald


----------



## RADIK (13 Jun 2000)

As with any changes, some feathers will be ruffled.  I like the technological improvements of the War Diary, but something about the old version I enjoyed.  It seemed to me the format of the old War Diary was like a large virtual room where everyone can talk to each other in one area and as Mark said, it was easy to scan and get the gist of what was being said without bouncing around from page to page, "back button this, forward button that, and click on link button a, b, and c to get to d".  Anyways, time will tell, but I suggest we leave it for now to see how it goes. 

Greg S. (Radik)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2000)

Mark,

I can definitely appreciate your concerns, and I had some reservations myself about the new format. It‘s definitely not flawless, but I‘m hoping the improvements outweigh the drawbacks.

Regardless, I‘m going to keep an eye out to see what the general opinion is, and I‘ll see what I can do to make things more useable.

Cheers


----------



## the patriot (14 Jun 2000)

Changes?

     Change isn‘t a bad  thing. As for the "interesting posts" on the old Long Format. I honestly didn‘t have a problem with them.  Sometimes the truth hurts. 

     Come to think of it, my suggestion would be to leave the Old War Diary up and running for people to use as a resource. There is a tonne of useful information in there that could help new members to this site whether they be new recruits, current serving members, or former serving members trying to do some personal research.

-the patriot-


----------



## bossi (15 Jun 2000)

This new version is still in its infancy, but I have to agree - it was convenient to be able to see "the whole menu", so to speak (like I said - I enjoyed the Long version, as I could quickly see all the most recent posts at a glance).

Anyway - here‘s the link to the Old War Diary, just in case anybody wants/needs to have a look:

http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca/war_diary/war_diary.html


----------

